# Edge and a Mystery Fish



## Gael (Apr 1, 2014)

Since Friday was a rare off day for me, AND one with nice weather for a change, I decided to take a coworker and her boyfriend fishing. Right outside of Destin I set up a troll looking to grab a mackerel or some blackfin before heading to the edge. We had a smoker hit my very favorite stretch lure after a very short wait, and the newbie picked up the rod to fight. With a little coaching, she got the fish almost to the boat before the line went slack. It felt to me like just the lure was on there, so we took our time getting it in. But then I saw color and realized the fish was still there, but couldn't tell what it was. It didn't like the sight of the boat and ran, pulling Ali off balance and almost ripping my rod out of her hands. I think it must have pulled line through the prop (thankfully idle) because the line broke and off went my best producing lure. I should have coached her better but it all happened in an instant. I put her on her first amberjack to experience while i juryrigged a new lure. Watching her fight was entertaining for all of us, and she was all smiles at the end. I grabbed a big spanish on the new lure and turned for the edge. 

On the way out I found a small school of blackfin busting the surface but they didn't want anything I was offering. I ran a few new lures at the edge and had a few hits but no hookup, so we switched to bottom fishing. Pulled up a bunch of mingo, including a big stud, a couple of porgy, a shark, and something weird. It looked like a grouper-eel hybrid. Anyone seen something like that before? It looked like it belonged in the Amazon.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

and pictures would have been nice. Both of the fish and the girl fighting the fish


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ed you dirty old man, you know you just want to see the Fish. Yeh Ladyfish


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice report and my guess is a cusk eel by your description but just a guess with no picture


----------



## Gael (Apr 1, 2014)

Pictures coming soon! Technology isn't cooperating at the moment.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pointed tail or small round tail? if the tail tapered to a point, it was most likely a Bearded Brotula, what most call a "cusk". If it tapered and then formed a small, round tail, it was a species of Hake.


----------



## Gael (Apr 1, 2014)

Hopefully the pictures worked this time...


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Gael said:


> Hopefully the pictures worked this time...


 
cusk eel: good to eat too:


Chris V got it without a picture : Nice !


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I am going to stay with cusk eel as my guess


----------



## Gael (Apr 1, 2014)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> Gael said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully the pictures worked this time...
> ...


Dang! I threw it back because I wasn't sure about it. At least I know for next time!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Gael said:


> Dang! I threw it back because I wasn't sure about it. At least I know for next time!


You'll never catch another. But good to know for next time. That would be a cool mount, if the taxidermist could order a mold for it. No one else would have that on their wall. Neat looking fish


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If you continue to deep drop, you will eventually catch more. Keep them next time! Brotulas are excellent eating.

I used to have some numbers that consistently produced Brotulas (as in 1 or 2 every few trips) but they haven't given one up in a few seasons


----------



## Gael (Apr 1, 2014)

Will do, Chris V, thanks!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*cusk*

one word of caution though they are dang hard to clean. In the event you would be wise to find someone that cleans them for a living(fish house) they have a odd shape and are very bony.


----------

